# Flavors Express (FE) RY4 Double



## CJB85 (8/3/21)

Hi guys and gals

Does anyone know where I can find some FE RY4 Double in South Africa and if I cant, will I be able to sub the normal FE RY4 flavour at a higher %?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/3/21)

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/ry4-fe?_pos=1&_sid=8e2e33be5&_ss=r


----------



## CJB85 (8/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> https://blckvapour.co.za/products/ry4-fe?_pos=1&_sid=8e2e33be5&_ss=r


Thanks, I know about this one, but looking for the Double.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/3/21)

Blckvapour ordered some stuff for me specifically when I still used to DIY. He brought in a lot of tobaccos I asked for. Sure he'll hook you up if you ask nicely. Their service was always top notch.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/3/21)

@Richio @drew


----------

